# Dans la cour des grands



## plesea8

Salve a tutti,
ancora una domanda sulle espressioni francesi e le loro traduzioni in italiano...

Come potrebbe essere tradotta in italiano la frase "*Comme un petit dans la cour des grands*"?

Propongo: "Come un bambino nel mondo degli adulti"?

Come soluzione non mi soddisfa per niente, mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse qualche idea migliore, tra l'altro si tratta di un'espressione dibattuta a lunga sul forum inglese-francese... ma in italiano?

Grazie mille a tutti per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Plesea8,

Come ben lo sai, l'espressione "giocare nel cortile dei grandi" sembra usata in italiano in tutti i significati del francese "jouer dans la cour des grands". Per gli altri "derivati", mi sembra necessario un complemento di contesto...


----------



## Necsus

Francamente, Matou, in italiano non mi è mai capitato di sentire l'espressione che riporti. E non mi vengono in mente equivalenti generici, a parte appunto "il mondo dei grandi" o "giocare a fare i grandi". Forse la soluzione è da trovare nello specifico di un contesto.


----------



## plesea8

L'espressione "giocare nel cortile dei grandi" io non l'avevo ancora mai sentita... infatti le soluzioni che mi vengono in mente trasformano la "cour" nel "mondo" degli adulti così come suggerisce Necsus.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sentire, ti credo volentieri, Necsus: è da tanto tempo che non vado più in Italia! Comunque sono sicuro di averlo letto qualche volta usato in un modo convincente, in testi che non trasudano la traduzione letterale. Non c'è però alcun dubbio che sia un calco dal francese.


----------



## plesea8

Viste anche le poche occorrenze dell'espressione trovate su google, tenderei a pensare che si tratta di un calco dal francese.



matoupaschat said:


> Sentire, ti credo volentieri, Necsus: è da tanto tempo che non vado più in Italia! Comunque sono sicuro di averlo letto qualche volta usato in un modo convincente, in testi che non trasudano la traduzione letterale. Non c'è però alcun dubbio che sia un calco dal francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma digitando le sole "nel cortile dei grandi", si trova qualche occorrenza supplementare (CLIC), di uso certamente non letterario.


plesea8 said:


> L'espressione "giocare nel cortile dei grandi" io non l'avevo ancora mai sentita... infatti le soluzioni che mi vengono in mente trasformano la "cour" nel "mondo" degli adulti così come suggerisce Necsus.


Necsus suggerisce "il mondo dei *grandi*", che mi piace di più degli "adulti" per i significati aggiunti.


----------



## Necsus

Matou, se vai alla fine delle occorrenze risultanti vedrai che in realtà sono solo 38, una buona parte delle quali si riferiscono a una pagina su un vino rosato e altre a nomi di luoghi. Ma ce n'è anche una in Yahoo! Answer (momentaneamente non accessibile, quindi è difficile verificarne l'attendibilità, in genere molto scarsa per quel sito), nella cui anteprima si legge:
_
1) "ils jouent dans la cour des grands" letteralmente : giocano nel cortile dei grandi - jouer dans la cour des grands : fare parte di una "elite" 2) ...
_
Chissà che per una volta non sia un suggerimento (quasi) corretto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Matou, se vai alla fine delle occorrenze risultanti vedrai che in realtà sono solo 38, una buona parte delle quali si riferiscono a una pagina su un vino rosato e altre a nomi di luoghi. Ma ce n'è anche una in Yahoo! Answer (momentaneamente non accessibile, quindi è difficile verificarne l'attendibilità, in genere molto scarsa per quel sito), nella cui anteprima si legge:
> _
> 1) "ils jouent dans la cour des grands" letteralmente : giocano nel cortile dei grandi - jouer dans la cour des grands : fare parte di una "elite" 2) ...
> _
> Chissà che per una volta non sia un suggerimento (quasi) corretto?


Avevo visto l'anteprima Yahoo! Answer, ma stavo aspettando che risolvessero il loro problema prima di farla notare.
D'altra parte, so che il mio primo post era un po' provocatorio... Chiedo venia


----------



## jeff depeau

plesea8 said:


> Come potrebbe essere tradotta in italiano la frase "*Comme un petit dans la cour des grands*"?
> 
> Propongo: "Come un bambino nel mondo degli adulti"?



Questa similitudine vuole esprimere chiaramente il trovarsi in un ambiente al quale si è (o ci si sente) inadeguati.
La tua traduzione combacia perfettamente in questo senso.
Però se non ti piace che te ne pare di:
“come un bimbo in mezzo ai grandi”?


----------



## plesea8

Grazie mille, mi sembra un ottimo suggerimento.
Si tratta di uno di quei casi in cui, non riuscendo a trovare una traduzione che calzi alla perfezione, ci si deve "accontentare" di quello che si ha a disposizione... 
Quel bambino che gioca nel mondo dei grandi, con regole che sono quelle dei grandi, senza averne gli strumenti, in italiano un po' lo perdiamo, forse proprio perché non possiamo mantenere il verbo giocare che comunque rimanda a un momento che si crede ludico, la prosecuzione dei giochi d'infanzia, e che invece si rivelerà una "guerra".

Diciamo che forse speravo che qualcuno di voi avesse la chiave della traduzione perfetta, quella che a me ancora sfuggiva.





jeff depeau said:


> Questa similitudine vuole esprimere chiaramente il trovarsi in un ambiente al quale si è (o ci si sente) inadeguati.
> La tua traduzione combacia perfettamente in questo senso.
> Però se non ti piace che te ne pare di:
> “come un bimbo in mezzo ai grandi”?


----------



## denda

che ne dici di "come un pesce fuor d'acqua"? questo corrisponde all'idea di sentirsi inappropriati in una situazione, ma non al fatto di far parte di un'élite.....


----------



## plesea8

Mi viene in mente che un pesce fuor d'acqua va incontro alla morte, mentre un bambino nel "mondo" dei grandi va incontro a ferite, ma non di certo alla morte...


denda said:


> che ne dici di "come un pesce fuor d'acqua"? questo corrisponde all'idea di sentirsi inappropriati in una situazione, ma non al fatto di far parte di un'élite.....


----------

